# Rehandle Coupons Available!



## Dave Martell

It's been over 1 year since I put an official stop to taking on new rehandle work as well as the last time that we sold rehandle coupons. Well I'm feeling much better about our backlog these days and was thinking about announcing that we're back open for rehandle business but it hit me that maybe I should do a coupon offer again as a way to say thanks as well as limit the number of rehandles that we will take in. Soooooo here it is.... 

*Japanese Knife (western style) Rehandle Coupon Sale*


*This is a limited time offer, actually more like limited in quantity offer. I have to put a cap on this because in the past there's been a lot of these sold quickly and it'll kill the works to sell too many. 

Thanks to all of you! :cool2:

Dave


----------



## Dave Martell

In case you need some visual inspiration please see my *rehandle gallery*. I'd suggest starting at the back (pg. 36) and working backwards to see what I'm capable of doing today.


----------



## obtuse

Thanks Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

obtuse said:


> Thanks Dave!




No - thank you Aaron!


----------



## apicius9

Aaron will send you a real nice one 

Stefan


----------



## Dave Martell

apicius9 said:


> Aaron will send you a real nice one
> 
> Stefan




Did you hook him up with some killer wood?


----------



## SameGuy

Westerns only, or Japanese-style as well?


----------



## Dave Martell

SameGuy said:


> Westerns only, or Japanese-style as well?




Western Only


----------



## Pensacola Tiger

How many coupons for a job like this?


----------



## Dave Martell

Pensacola Tiger said:


> How many coupons for a job like this?




Just 1


----------



## ecchef

Ah....so would you consider another Nogent job? :tease: I know we talked about that a while back.


----------



## Dave Martell

ecchef said:


> Ah....so would you consider another Nogent job? :tease: I know we talked about that a while back.




Yeah I could do a Nogent handle


----------



## Dave Martell

We've sold more a few coupons so this will close down soon, maybe another day or two tops.

Thanks to all of you who have made coupon purchases.


----------



## TamanegiKin

Just got mine, thanks Dave!


----------



## Dave Martell

TamanegiKin said:


> Just got mine, thanks Dave!



Thanks Erik!


----------



## Dave Martell

I've got some really cool projects coming from this sale. You guys never cease to amaze me with your ideas and creativity for getting something new & different.


----------



## sudsy9977

man i got something real different for ya!...i can't wait....ryan!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Martell

sudsy9977 said:


> man i got something real different for ya!...i can't wait....ryan!!!!!!



Now for some reason this worries me :scared4:


----------



## Dave Martell

We've sold a lot of coupons so we're going to close this down at the end of the day today. 

Thanks again to all of you who have made a purchase, I'm looking forward to rehandling your knives. :thumbsup:



*Japanese Knife (western style) Rehandle Coupon Sale - Last Day*


----------



## K-Fed

Just grabbed one of these for a vintage scimitar that needs new shoes. Great deal. Now to just find some scales [email protected] @ss enough for a butchering tool ;x.


----------



## K-Fed

Dave, would a handle like this be an issue, where the tang is full length but doesn't extend the full height of the handle? and would a block or scales be more appropriate?


----------



## Dave Martell

Yeah that's not an easy one and unfortunately not something that I could include with use the coupon sale. I've done one like this before and it was a lot more work, see http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...e-Handle-Gallery?p=69146&viewfull=1#post69146


----------



## K-Fed

Would you be willing to take it on? If so I'll just pay the difference over re-handle coupon when the time comes


----------



## Dave Martell

K-Fed said:


> Would you be willing to take it on? If so I'll just pay the difference over re-handle coupon when the time comes



Sure but maybe it won;t be so bad after all, let's wait and see before we talk $$, the coupon might be enough after all. I just got nervous when I first saw a handle like that again, it brought back memories.


----------



## ecchef

Dave Martell said:


> Yeah I could do a Nogent handle



Inbound pm.


----------



## K-Fed

Dave, I don't know if this is going to be a disappointment or a relief, but I just picked up a piece of the red eye koa from the boys at burlsource and will either be sending you a tkc or misono Swedish instead of the scimitar.


----------



## Dave Martell

K-Fed said:


> Dave, I don't know if this is going to be a disappointment or a relief, but I just picked up a piece of the red eye koa from the boys at burlsource and will either be sending you a tkc or misono Swedish instead of the scimitar.




Relief! LOL


----------



## K-Fed

Dave, what info do you want to be shipped along with the knife and wood?


----------



## Dave Martell

K-Fed said:


> Dave, what info do you want to be shipped along with the knife and wood?



Just send along a printed out copy of the coupon invoice and we'll be golden.


----------



## K-Fed

Dave you've got some wood and a misono Swedish gyuto incoming. Should be there around the 8th via ups.


----------



## Dave Martell

K-Fed said:


> Dave you've got some wood and a misono Swedish gyuto incoming. Should be there around the 8th via ups.




Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## statusquo

Apologies if this has already been answered. Are the re-handle coupons, which are not currently for sale, the only option to commission a western re-handle?

Thanks!


----------



## Dave Martell

statusquo said:


> Apologies if this has already been answered. Are the re-handle coupons, which are not currently for sale, the only option to commission a western re-handle?
> 
> Thanks!




Yes unfortunately this is the case.


----------

